# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Xhafer Ibrahim Deva (1904-1978)

## Mexhid Yvejsi

Mexhid YVEJSI, Gjakovë

          ING. XHAFER IBRAHIM DEVA
                      (1904-1978)       


                      Xhafer Deva është një personalitet i rrallë shqiptar, që aq shumë admirohet, por aq shumë edhe mallkohet... !
                      Admirohet si më i madhi atdhetar, por mallkohet edhe si më i madhi tradhtar...!
                      Admirohet aq shumë nga atdhetarët, nacionalistët, por që mallkohet aq rëndë nga  serbët, shovenistët, titistët, enveristët, pra, nga  çetnikët e komunistët...

                         Kush ishte Xhafer Deva?

Xhafer Deva lindi me 21 Shkurt 1904 në Mitrovicë. Është djali i pestë me radhë i Ibrahim Devës, një tregtar i njohur nga Mitrovica.
Ibrahim Deva, babai i Xhaferit, i lindur në Mitrovicë, por me prejardhje nga Gjakova, ishte pronar i një punishte druri, një pasanik i njohur, burrë i heshtur, punëtor, atdhetar, besimtar, arsimdashës, të gjithë djemtë i kishte shkollue, sepse siç thoshte, vetëm shkolla nga terri  ka me na pshtue...
Xhafer Deva mësimet fillestare i kreu në Mitrovicë, ndërsa të mesmet në Selanik. Studimet e vazhdoi në Stamboll, në Robet Kolege, shkolla më e vjetër amerikane jashtë territorit të Shteteve të Bashkuara, që në gjuhën turke quhet: İstanbul Amerikan Robert Lisesi.
Robert Kolexhi është themeluar me 1863, në Amerikë, nga Christopher Robert, një amerikan i pasur, filantropist dhe Cyrus Hamlin, një misionar i përkushtuar edukimit...
Ky kolexh, në Stamboll, në Perandorinë Osmane, u themelue në vitin 1869, me lejën e Sulltanit, që në kompleksin e tij kishte: shkollimin fillor, të mesëm dhe atë universitar...
Pas Robert Kolexhit në Stamboll, Xhafer Deva vazhdojë studimet në Aleksandri, Pragë dhe Zagreb, Kroaci, ku kreu edhe studimet pos diplomike në inxhinieri...
 Me shkatërrimin e Mbretërisë së Jugosllavisë, nga trupat e Hitlerit dhe Musolinit, të Gjermanisë naziste dhe Italisë fashiste, në prill të vitit 1941, Xhafer Deva doli në skenë...
Me 17 prill 1941, kur Mbretëria e Jugosllavisë u dorëzue, u pushtue, u coptue, atëherë,  Xhafer Deva menjëherë e themeloi administratën e Mitrovicës me nëpunës, kryesisht, shqiptarë, çeli shkollat në gjuhën shqipe, themeloi xhandarmërinë, gjyqësinë... 
Me kërkesën këmbëngulëse të Ing. Xhafer Devës dhe të Dr. Rexhep Krasniqit, drejtuar Ministrit të Arsimit në Tiranë, Prof. Ernest Koliqit, u çelën shkollat shqipe në trojet shqiptare të ish-Jugosllavisë..
Çelja e shkollave shqipe, ardhja e arsmimtarëve nga Shqipnija, organizimi e zhvillimi i arsimit shqip në Kohën e Shqipnisë, gjatë viteve1941-1944, u bë një  pishtar ndriçues në trojet shqiptare të ish-Jugosllavisë...  
Gjatë vitit 1943-1944, Xhafer Deva ishte Ministër i Punëve të Brendëshme në Tiranë, në Kohën e Gjermanisë, kurse shqiptarët e Kosovë ende thonë:Në kohën e Shqipnisë...
Në Kohën e Shqipnisë, Xhafer Deva, me bashkëpuntorë, organizojë  Lidhjen e Dytë të Prizrenit....
    Lidhja e Dytë e Prizrenit, organizatë politike-ushtarake, themelue në Prizren, gjatë Kuvendit themelues, që zhvilloi punimet prej 16-20 shtator 1943
      Sipas gazetes Kombi të Tiranës, gazetari i së cilës ishte pjesëmarrës në Kuvendin Themelues, informonte lexuesit  me këto fjalë:
       Pika e parë e programit të bisedimeve përmban kërkesën e bashkimit të përhershëm dhe të pazgjidhshëm të të gjithë krahinave të banueme qysh prej mija vjetsh prej popullsinash shqiptare.
      Pika e dytë e Programit përmban bashkimin me Shqipni të krahinave të Mitrovicës, Vuçiternës, të Pazarit të Ri dhe të Senicës  toka shqiptare të kërcënueme nga shumë anë nga bota slave
      Kurse, gazeta Kosova e Tetorit 1943, e informonte kështu:
     Dita e lumnueshme e 16 Shtatorit 1943 gëdhinë tue gjetun Prizrendin të zbukuruem në nji mënyrë të jashtëzakonshme me flamurë kombëtarë, me harqe ngadhënjimi, mbi të cilët zotnojnë figurat e të gjithë martirëvet dhe luftëtarvet ma të shquem të përpjekjevet kombëtare të popullit shqiptar     
 Kur në fund të vitit 1944, komunistët e morën pushtetin në Shqipni dhe Jugosllavi, forcat partizane-çetnike në Kosovë vranë mbi 50.000 shqiptarë, midis tyre ishin edhe disa nga drejtuesit e Lidhjes së Dytë të Prizrenit si  Musa Shehu,  Aqif Blyta, Asllan Boletini, Qerim Begolli etj., ndërsa me qindra, mijëra të tjerë u burgosën.... 
  Në fillim të muajit dhjetor 1944, Xhafer Deva me një grup atdhetarësh nga Kosova si Tahir Zajmi, Rexhep Mitrovica, dr.Rexhep Krasniqi dhe Xhelal Mitrovica u vendosën në Austri... Nga Austria, në vitin 1947 doli në Itali, nga Italia në Egjipt, nga Egjipti në Damask, Siri....
  Në Damask, Siri, filloi veprimtaria politike e tij, si zëdhënës i nacionalizmit shqiptar-anti-komunist, përmes gazetës Bashkimi i Kombit....
  Në vitin 1956, Xhafer Deva shkoi në Amerikë... Në fillim jetoi e punoi në New York, më vonë në Boston, kurse në vitin 1960 shkoi në Kaliforni, ku vendoset në Calavera Coubty, ku punoi si puntor i thjeshtë në një punishte sharrash për lëndë druri, sikur që e kishte babai i tij, Ibrahimi, në Mitrovicë...
   Prej punishtes në Calavera Coubty, ku punoi për disa vjetë, Xhafer Deva u punësue në Universitetin e Stanfordit, në Palo Alto të Kalifornisë, si nëpunës administrate, ku punoi me nder deri sa doli në pension në vitin 1972
  Universiteti i Stanfordit  apo Stanford University, ku punoi Xhafer Deva, ku ishte shumë i nderuem, është themeluar në vitin 1885 nga Senatori dhe Governatori Leland Stanford dhe bashkortja e tij zonja Jane Lathrop Stanford, është nga universitetet më të njohura në Amerikë...
 Xhafer Deva ka qenë një burrë i formuem, i kulturuem, fliste e shkruente bukur, përveç gjuhës shqipe, serbe, kroate, turke, arabe, perse, njihte me themel edhe gjuhën italiane, gjermane, frenge, angleze, spanjolle...
Gjithë këto gjuhë, gjithë këtë aftësi, tërë jetën e tij , e vue në shërbim të Kosovës, për tu bashkuar me Nanën Shqipni... 
Në kohën kur Mbreti, Zogu i Parë, i ftoi në Egjipt,  të gjithë përfaqësuesit e partive politike në mërgim, ishte Xhafer Deva ai që u zgjodh kryetar i Kuvendit të Aleksandrisë... 
Në vitin 1962, kur në New York u themelue  Organizata Lidhja e Prizrenit e degët e saj u formuan nëpër Amerikë, Evropë..., ishte Xhafer Deva ai që u zgjodh në krye të saj, duke mbajtur gjallë idealet e Lidhjes së Prizrenit të viteve 1878 dhe 1943...
Përse ishte në shënjestër Xhafer Deva, për gjysmë shekulli, nga propaganda komuniste e Beogradit, Tiranës e Prishtinës? Sepse ata e dinin se Xhafer Deva ishte shqiptari më i madh i kohës, ose siç thoshte Ago Agaj,. shqiptari më i shkëlqyer i gjeneratës së tij.....
Për këtë atdhetar,  kryeministri serb ka thënë:   
Deva nuk blehet me pare sepse ai është i pasur, Deva është armiku ynë i përbetuar, Deva duhet vrarë...
 Xhafer I.Deva ndrroi jetë me 25 Maj 1978, në moshën 74 vjeçare, në Palo Alto, Kaliforni, tue na lanë amanet: Bashkimin e Kosovës me Shqipni..... 

        Mexhid YVEJSI, Gjakovë

----------


## noel*

_Po na nxjerr zorret e barkut jashte duke lexu kete pacavure !!

Bashkepunimin e Xhafer Deves me SS (e theksoj me SS ), e ke lene 

menjane zotrote ?! 

Na i kushtoke dhe teme te vecante ne forum, pale_ !  :i ngrysur:

----------


## martini1984

> _Po na nxjerr zorret e barkut jashte duke lexu kete pacavure !!
> 
> Bashkepunimin e Xhafer Deves me SS (e theksoj me SS ), e ke lene 
> 
> menjane zotrote ?! 
> 
> Na i kushtoke dhe teme te vecante ne forum, pale_ !


Fashistat jane ne demokracine shqiptare Heronj.
phhhhhhh

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## DYDRINAS

> _Po na nxjerr zorret e barkut jashte duke lexu kete pacavure !!
> 
> Bashkepunimin e Xhafer Deves me SS (e theksoj me SS ), e ke lene 
> 
> menjane zotrote ?! 
> 
> Na i kushtoke dhe teme te vecante ne forum, pale_ !


Jo duhet ti kushtohet ne fakt nje teme te vecante ne forum Gramoz Rucit!

Figura e Xhafer Deves, eshte nje figure komplekse dhe duhet gjykuar ne kohen kur ai ka jetuar dhe vepruar.

Gjykimi qe shpreh ti dhe ai tjetri ne kete teme, eshte ne fakt gjykimi qe i eshte bere atij nga qeverite komuniste te ish-Jugosllavise dhe te Shqiperise dhe asesi nuk eshte nje gjykim i pavarur i historianeve dhe me pak nje gjykim i kombit shqiptar.

Dosjet e nacionalisteve shqiptare, i hartoi ish-Jugosllavia dhe u mbarten ne arkivat shqiptare ne kohen e dashurise jugosllavo-shqiptare.

Xhafer Deva ka qene dhe mbetet nje nder pishtaret e bashkimit kombetar, nje personalitet kombetar qe ja kushtoi tere jeten e tij nacionalizmit shqiptar.

----------

alibaba (23-02-2022)

----------


## fegi

Baba i Xhafer Deves Ka lindur ne Nish sjon prej Gjakove.

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## e panjohura

> Baba i Xhafer Deves Ka lindur ne Nish sjon prej Gjakove.


Ndoshta para-ardhesit e babait te Xhafer Deves vijn nga Nishi,apo me mire te thuhet nga Kurshumlija,pasi shumica e Shqiptarve vijn si ,,Muhagjer''nga ajo toke dikur Shqipetare,dhe u vendosen ne shum qytete te Kosoves,por nje pjese e tyre emigruan ne Turqi,dhe vende tjera!

----------


## ajzberg

Xhaferr Deva......................

----------


## Preng Sherri

kosta Peçanac - Google Bilder.jpg 

 20 tetor të vitit 1941 Takimi i Xhafer Devës me kriminelin çetnik Kosta Peçancin


Xhafer Deva në vitin 1944 vetëm në Tiranë pushkatoi 117 djem të rinjë!
Ky ishte tradhtar dhe mbetet si i tillë!

----------


## Preng Sherri

*E njejta foto por e zmadhuar*!


http://www.ushmm.org/photos/46/46716.jpg

*kliko mbi foton*!

----------


## fegi

Shqiptaret gjithmon jane tradhtu nga te hujte,me romaket,pastaj bizantet,turqit,evropjanet,gjermanet dhe komunistat.

----------


## texas

*Xhafer Deva krenaria Shqiptaris*

----------


## texas

> Baba i Xhafer Deves Ka lindur ne Nish sjon prej Gjakove.



Bravo Shoki,jan Muhaxher...

----------


## fegi

Paj muhagjeret ikan msu vendasit j.se paten mu asimilu krejt,vllazerim bashkim.

----------


## Preng Sherri

> *Xhafer Deva krenaria Shqiptaris*


http://www.ushmm.org/photos/46/46716.jpg

----------


## dp17ego

Gjatë vitit 1943-1944, Xhafer Deva ishte Ministër i Punëve të Brendëshme në Tiranë, në Kohën e Gjermanisë, kurse shqiptarët e Kosovë ende thonë:Në kohën e Shqipnisë...


Ky ka qene kolaboracionist dhe si i tille nuk ka se si te mos jete tradhetar. Ne fakt propaganda fashisto-naziste ka qene shume e fikase ne Kosove.

Kjo beri qe Kosova te rreshtohet ne anen e gabuar gjate luftes se Dyte boterore, me pasja katastrofike per te mbas thyerjes se koalicionit fashist.

Sikur kosova te ishte rreshtuar ne anen e angloamerokano-ruseve e ardhmja e saj do te ishte krejt ndryshe. Shqiptaret e Kosoves do te flisnin si fitimtare dhe e ardhmja e tyre do te ishte e perkrahur nga forcat fituese. Kjo ndoshta do te conte ne formimin e shtetit te vertete shqiptar.

Ore po edhe Musolini ka kerkuar bashkimin e Kosoves me Shqiperine, pse nuk hapni edhe per te nje teme glorifikuese?

----------


## Marinari

Per Xhafer Devistet:

Po mirë, për ti bërë gjërat më të kuptueshme, le të provojmë për një çast ta shkruajmë historinë nga ana tjetër. Që tiu bëjmë qejfin legalistëve sot, le të themi, për shembull, se Ahmet Zogu nuk tradhëtoi dhe nuk e braktisi popullin e vet më 6 prill 1939, por iku për të krijuar një qeveri shqiptare në mërgim dhe, prej andej, të drejtonte luftën e rezistencën antifashiste. Që të mos na zemërohen sot Balli Kombëtar dhe Dosti e Butka, të themi se Ali Këlcyra, Mustafa Merlika e Shefqet Vërlaci, rastësisht, krej rastësisht erdhën në Shqipëri tok me pushtuesit italianë, se ata nuk ishin hiç dakord me pushtimin, po skishin çi bënin Duçes dhe po punonin tia shkonin ujët nën rrogoz. Se qeveritë kuislinge që drejtuan këta zotërinj nuk bashkëpunuan për asnjë çast me fashizmin, po qanë natë e ditë hallet e popullit. Se lëvizjen kundër fashistëve italianë në fshatra e qytete nuk e ndezi Partia Komuniste Shqiptare, po Balli Kombëtar. Se udhëheqësi i luftës çlirimtare dhe i rezistencës antifashiste nuk ishte Enver Hoxha, po Mitat Frashëri. Madje, ky i fundit, ishte aq i madh e aq i zgjuar, sa tiu jepte ujë në bisht të lugës edhe vetë italianëve e gjermanëve. Ai e drejtonte lëvizjen që nga Tirana, ditën pinte kafe e konjak dhe bëlbëzonte gjithë përzemërsi në tërë ato gjuhë të huaja me hierarkët më të lartë të fashizmit, për tiu hedhur hi syve atyre, ndërsa natën lodhej e telendisej i gjori, se bënte planet e mëdha të luftës dhe jepte urdhëra që luftëtarët e pamposhtur balliste të hidheshin nga një betejë fitimtare, në tjetrën. Të themi se, në Pezë, nuk luftoi Myslim Peza, po Abaz Kupi, se batalioni ballist i Safet Butkës nuk dogji asnjë shtëpi, nuk grabiti asgjë në popull dhe nuk vrau asnjë partizan, po përkundrazi, ishin partizanët që iu ranë më qafë ballistëve të gjorë, aq sa Safeti u mërzit shumë nga kjo dhe nuk e deshi fare veten e i dha fund jetës në atë vendin që është turp të thuhet. Se Gjirokastrën nuk e çliruan partizanët, po martiri i madh Hysni Lepenica. Se në krye të demonstratave nuk ishin komunistët, se spiunët e fashizmit nuk i vrau Kajo Karafili, apo Myslim Keta po vetë Qazim Mulleti, me Xhafer Devën e Hysni Demën, se rezistencën antifashiste në Korçë nuk e drejtonte as më shumë e as më pak, po vetë Filip Toma babai shumë atdhetar i Pjeter Arbnorit qe ishte kryetar parlamenti, siç thonë, se këtij Filip Tomës ia donin punët e vështira te luftës të bëhej oficer e spiun i fashizmit dhe se komunistët u zilepsën nga bëmat e trimëritë e tij dhe e hoqën qafe nga frika e rivalitetit, se djemtë dhe vajzat e popullit nuk i burgosën e i vranë prapa shpinë dhe nuk i dënuan me plumb e me litar italianët e gjermanët dhe bashkëpunëtorët e tyre të stërnjohur, po vetë Enver Hoxha, që pas luftës të kishte një arsye më tepër për ti akuzuar këta bashkëpunëtorë nga halli si tradhëtarë. Të themi se luftën për çlirimin e Tiranës dhe betejat legjendare në Jug e në Veri nuk i bënë partizanët, se Shkodrën nuk e çliruan këta më 29 Nëntor 1944, por e liruan gjermanët, ballistët e legalistët më 28 Nëntor 1944, se ishin këta të fundit që e ndoqën këmba - këmbës gjermanin gjer thellë në Jugosllavi...Ose të themi, në fund të fundit, se Mitat Frashërii dhe Hasan Dosti nuk bashkëpunuan hiç me zbulimet e huaja për të dërguar banda diversantësh në Shqipëri, se këta diversantët që iu digjej shpirti për mëmëdheun e skallavëruar nga komunizmi nuk erdhën këtu nga toka, deti e ajëri të armatosur deri në dhëmbë, por me tufa lulesh nëpër duar dhe se është bërë gabim, shumë gabim, që nuk janë pritur gjithashtu me tufa lulesh...

Kështu ua do oreksi disa forcave politike, kështu le ta shkruajnë ato sot historinë. Ska gjë se fitimtarë ishin të tjerët, ani pse për këtë histori të lavdishme janë derdhur aq lumenj gjaku e djerse. Le ta shkruajnë dhe ti pijnë lëngun! Po mirë, a e ha kush këtë çorbë të prishur, a e beson ndonjë njeri me dy pare mend në kokë këtë farsë politike, që duan të na i shesin si histori të kulluar? A i beson më njeri ata renegatë pseudohistorianë e pseudoatdhetarë të dalë nga radhët tona, që ndryshe shkruanin dje dhe ndryshe flasin e betohen sot, sepse dikush i detyron ta thonë mësimin përmendësh?!... Duhet të jesh i marrë gjer në fund, ose armik i betuar i popullit tënd deri në marrëzi, sa të besosh se mund tia ndërrosh faqen historisë me një të rënë të kalemit!

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## Marinari

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_P6GPEHXo6UY/SrpNh-YqjTI/AAAAAAAABU4/J5Q7fUPPA3s/s1600-h/Kuislinget.jpg








Per Xhafer Devistet: Historia shkruhet me fakte!


Po mirë, për t’i bërë gjërat më të kuptueshme, le të provojmë për një çast ta shkruajmë historinë “nga ana tjetër”. Që t’iu bëjmë qejfin legalistëve sot, le të themi, për shembull, se Ahmet Zogu nuk tradhëtoi dhe nuk e braktisi popullin e vet më 6 prill 1939, por iku për të krijuar një qeveri shqiptare në mërgim dhe, prej andej, të drejtonte luftën e rezistencën antifashiste. Që të mos na zemërohen sot Balli Kombëtar dhe Dosti e Butka, të themi se Ali Këlcyra, Mustafa Merlika e Shefqet Vërlaci, rastësisht, krej rastësisht erdhën në Shqipëri tok me pushtuesit italianë, se ata nuk ishin hiç dakord me pushtimin, po s’kishin ç’i bënin Duçes dhe po punonin t’ia shkonin ujët nën rrogoz. Se qeveritë kuislinge që drejtuan këta zotërinj nuk bashkëpunuan për asnjë çast me fashizmin, po qanë natë e ditë hallet e popullit. Se lëvizjen kundër fashistëve italianë në fshatra e qytete nuk e ndezi Partia Komuniste Shqiptare, po Balli Kombëtar. Se udhëheqësi i luftës çlirimtare dhe i rezistencës antifashiste nuk ishte Enver Hoxha, po Mitat Frashëri. Madje, ky i fundit, ishte aq i madh e aq i zgjuar, sa t’iu jepte ujë në bisht të lugës edhe vetë italianëve e gjermanëve. Ai e drejtonte lëvizjen që nga Tirana, ditën pinte kafe e konjak dhe bëlbëzonte gjithë përzemërsi në tërë ato gjuhë të huaja me hierarkët më të lartë të fashizmit, për t’iu hedhur hi syve atyre, ndërsa natën lodhej e telendisej i gjori, se bënte planet e mëdha të luftës dhe jepte urdhëra që luftëtarët e pamposhtur balliste të hidheshin nga një betejë fitimtare, në tjetrën. Të themi se, në Pezë, nuk luftoi Myslim Peza, po Abaz Kupi, se batalioni ballist i Safet Butkës nuk dogji asnjë shtëpi, nuk grabiti asgjë në popull dhe nuk vrau asnjë partizan, po përkundrazi, ishin partizanët që iu ranë më qafë ballistëve të gjorë, aq sa Safeti u mërzit shumë nga kjo dhe nuk e deshi fare veten e i dha fund jetës në atë vendin që është turp të thuhet. Se Gjirokastrën nuk e çliruan partizanët, po martiri i madh Hysni Lepenica. Se në krye të demonstratave nuk ishin komunistët, se spiunët e fashizmit nuk i vrau Kajo Karafili, apo Myslim Keta po vetë Qazim Mulleti, me Xhafer Devën e Hysni Demën, se rezistencën antifashiste në Korçë nuk e drejtonte as më shumë e as më pak, po vetë Filip Toma babai shumë atdhetar i Pjeter Arbnorit qe ishte kryetar parlamenti, siç thonë, se këtij Filip Tomës ia donin punët e vështira te luftës të bëhej oficer e spiun i fashizmit dhe se komunistët u zilepsën nga bëmat e trimëritë e tij dhe e hoqën qafe nga frika e rivalitetit, se djemtë dhe vajzat e popullit nuk i burgosën e i vranë prapa shpinë dhe nuk i dënuan me plumb e me litar italianët e gjermanët dhe bashkëpunëtorët e tyre të stërnjohur, po vetë Enver Hoxha, që pas luftës të kishte një arsye më tepër për t’i akuzuar këta bashkëpunëtorë nga halli si tradhëtarë. Të themi se luftën për çlirimin e Tiranës dhe betejat legjendare në Jug e në Veri nuk i bënë partizanët, se Shkodrën nuk e çliruan këta më 29 Nëntor 1944, por e liruan gjermanët, ballistët e legalistët më 28 Nëntor 1944, se ishin këta të fundit që e ndoqën këmba - këmbës gjermanin gjer thellë në Jugosllavi...Ose të themi, në fund të fundit, se Mitat Frashërii dhe Hasan Dosti nuk bashkëpunuan hiç me zbulimet e huaja për të dërguar banda diversantësh në Shqipëri, se këta diversantët që iu digjej shpirti për mëmëdheun e skallavëruar nga komunizmi nuk erdhën këtu nga toka, deti e ajëri të armatosur deri në dhëmbë, por me tufa lulesh nëpër duar dhe se është bërë gabim, shumë gabim, që nuk janë pritur gjithashtu me tufa lulesh...

Kështu ua do oreksi disa forcave politike, kështu le ta shkruajnë ato sot historinë. S’ka gjë se fitimtarë ishin të tjerët, ani pse për këtë histori të lavdishme janë derdhur aq lumenj gjaku e djerse. Le ta shkruajnë dhe t’i pijnë lëngun! Po mirë, a e ha kush këtë çorbë të prishur, a e beson ndonjë njeri me dy pare mend në kokë këtë farsë politike, që duan të na i shesin si histori të kulluar? A i beson më njeri ata renegatë pseudohistorianë e pseudoatdhetarë të dalë nga radhët tona, që ndryshe shkruanin dje dhe ndryshe flasin e betohen sot, sepse dikush i detyron ta thonë mësimin përmendësh?!... Duhet të jesh i marrë gjer në fund, ose armik i betuar i popullit tënd deri në marrëzi, sa të besosh se mund t’ia ndërrosh faqen historisë me një të rënë të kalemit!

----------


## Marinari

Per Xhafer Devistet: keta jane "heronjet" e turpit! Hapeni nyjet me poshte


http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_P6GPEHXo6U...t+shqiptar.jpg





http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_P6GPEHXo6U...Kuislinget.jpg

----------


## Daja-GONI

Duhet nisur nga  " formula "  : Armiku i armikut tim , eshte miku im .

Dhe Xhafer Deva si i tille , eshte pa dyshim nje shqiptar dhe atdhetar i shquar . Biles nga me te shquarit . Gjithmone duhet pase rrethanat parasyshe . Sepse pa to do te gabohet cdonjeri .

Si do qe te jete , mendimin per te duhet ta japin historianet , kurse ne mund te diskutojme ,secili nga kendeveshtrimi i vet , pa pase nevoje ta ofendojme njeri tjetrin .

----------

alibaba (23-02-2022)

----------


## fegi

Gjithmon shqiptaret, Jon shku nga ajo,kan bashkpunu me nji armik tjeter,kunder armikut qka e rrethojn per rreth (sllavet).

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------

